
The BS Bubble: My Response to Peter Thiel - audreyw
http://www.hackeducation.com/2011/04/12/the-bs-bubble/
======
ewams
Might this have born from the "you can do anything..." mentality that parents
have been telling their kids for the 80's and 90's children? FYI, I am one of
those. Though I was fortunate that my parents taught me also how to work hard,
think smart, and be a realist.

I agree with you on most points. But what to do about it? It seems that better
parenting would be the place to start. Instead of sending kids to
college/university when they turn 18, have them: travel, come to work with
parents/friends/family, dine on the Khan Academy, start a business, get a job,
have kids, volunteer, watch TV, do nothing.

This sounds vaguely familiar with what you do after college and could be
better for you. In my current position there are two gents that do the same
thing as me, have more experience, and get paid about 30K more, and are 15
years older than me. They never received a BS or similar level education.
While I went to school for 4.5 years and spent 120K in the process. Though I
feel my education from RIT was well worth it and regret none of it. It is all
about how you do with what you have.

